# Bildschirm wird dunkel

## linpacman

Hallo

Bei einem neu aufgesetzten System (nvidia-drivers, KDE) wird der TFT immer nach wenigen Minuten Inaktivität schwarz. Der Bildschirm geht allerdings nicht in Standby, er wird wie gesagt nur dunkel. Wo kann man das abstellen?

Ich habe in der xorg.conf keinerlei Eintrag dazu gefunden. Im KDE Kontrollzentrum habe ich bereits bei der Bildschirm Energiekontrolle alles deaktiviert, leider ohne Erfolg.

----------

## XMath

Moin,

das dürfte die Option "dpms" sein, die du in der xorg.conf auch deaktivieren oder parametrieren kannst. Google erklärt auch wie   :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## linpacman

Danke für den Tip. Da ich die gleiche xorg.conf vorher auf einem anderen System verwendet habe, muß sich hier das Standardverhalten von xorg geändert haben.

Ich habe nun folgende Optionen eingefügt:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Option "DPMS"

```

```

Section "Device"

   Option "DPMS" "TRUE"

```

Nun bleibt der Bildschirm an  :Very Happy: 

----------

## linpacman

Inzwischen gab es bei einem emerge -uDN world eine neue Version von xorg.

Scheinbar wurden schon wieder irgendwelche Standardeinstellungen verändert, denn jetzt geht der TFT nach 5 Minuten schon wieder auf Standby  :Sad:  , trotz der oben geposteten Einträge in der xorg.conf.

Wenn die KDE Sitzung gesperrt wurde, bleibt der Bildschirm komischerweise an. Hat da nun nochmal jemand einen Tip für mich, um das Standby wieder abzuschalten. Schön wär ees natürlich auch, wenn die Einstellungen im KDE Kontrollzentrum Wirkung hätten.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

schau mal mittels xset -q nach ob DMPS überhaupt aktiviert wurde.

MfG

----------

## linpacman

```

DPMS (Energy Star):

  Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0

  DPMS is Enabled

  Monitor is On

```

----------

## XMath

Hi,

wie man lesen kann ist es zwar Enabled, aber es sind keine Timeouts gesetzt   :Wink:  .

In der Sektion "ServerFlags" muss du 

```
Option "StandbyTime" "3"

Option "SuspendTime "5"

Option "Offtime" "10"
```

eintragen. Dann sollte es wieder klappen.

----------

## linpacman

Ich möchte den Standby ja gerade deaktivieren. 

Sollte ich dafür überall eine 0 eintragen?

```

Option "StandbyTime" "0"

Option "SuspendTime "0"

Option "Offtime" "0"

```

----------

## linpacman

Auch das setzen dieser Optionen hat nichts gebracht   :Shocked: 

Nach 5 Minuten wird ein schwarzes Bild angezeigt. Wo liegt hier bloß das Problem?

----------

## XMath

Namd,

na wenn du es deaktivieren willst mach eben ein:

Options "-DPMS"

sollte ausreichen.

----------

## linpacman

Das Problem besteht ab und an immer noch. Obwohl dpms ausgeschaltet ist, wird der Bildschirm nach 5 Minuten dunkel, manchmal wird ein weisses X angezeigt.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wo man das endlich abstellen kann?

----------

## WiredEd

Also eine Lösung habe ich für das Problem auch nicht. Aber ich kann berichten, dass dieser "Bildschirmschoner" bei mir immer nur dann auftritt, wenn ich eine weitere Xsession auf tty8 starte. Dann erscheint bei mir auch alle paar Minuten dieser Bildschirmschoner mit dem "X". Dabei ist es egal, ob ich auf tty7 oder 8 bin. Das Phänomen endet auch sofort wieder, wenn ich die zusätzliche Session wieder beende.

DPMS habe ich abgeschaltet:

```

DPMS (Energy Star):

  Standby: 1200    Suspend: 1800    Off: 2400

  DPMS is Disabled

```

Warum und woher das kommt habe ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden. Aber vielleicht gibt das dem einen oder anderen X-Veteranen einen Lösungshinweis.

----------

## hug0

Gabs für dieses Problem eine Lösung?

Same same hier:

- Kein Bildschirmschoner in KDE aktiviert

- DMPS ist off

- keine BIOS Funktion aktiviert

Trotzdem ein schwarzer Bildschirm.

Ideen?

Florian

----------

## hug0

Für mich war dies die Lösung:

 *Quote:*   

> X offers two modes of screen blanking: BlankTime and DPMS. Settings for both can be queried via xset -q.

 

Es war also nicht DPMS sondern die BlankTime.

```
xset s off
```

und alles war gut  :Smile: 

Gruß Florian

----------

